# Solved: ATI Control Center error



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, did a search and found a similar problem, but no solution..  
So before I go through all the trouble of asking ATI, I want to pick TSG's collective brain. 

I'm new to ATI and just yesterday installed all the ATI junk..
After the install I was able to open Catalyst Control and tweak my drivers.. OK, cool.
But today I can not open control center.
I get the message, "_You do not have permission to change CATALYST Control Center settings. Please contact your administrator for further help._"

Yes, I am the comps administrator, it's the only account on here..  
And I did all of what ATI's knowledge base said to try, but still no luck.

OK, So what changed since last night?... I've restored any registry cleaning I did... Nope.
I've removed all ATI drivers and software, reinstalled it... Nope.

I'm now thinking, maybe, just maybe, I could uninstall everything and delete the registry entries... Could that maybe work?.. 
I can easily find the ones under local machine, but are there others?..

What good is it if I can't change anything?.. Grrr ATI..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

OK, a woo hoo! and a doh!, moment..

OK, solved my own problem... I googled and tried many solutions... 
So, for the benefit of others..

My fix was to run a "repair" on "Microsoft .NET 2.0"...
Others have said about "Event Log" being set to auto.. But mine was..

So If anyone else gets this error with the Control Center, try a repair of .NET first..

many other suggestions can be found with this post.. http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33822741


----------



## azazel1292003 (Apr 10, 2007)

i had this problem to and it was really annoying but the problem started after i installed sp1 for the 2.0 net framework, must ve another genious on the rise at microsoft these days , so if you have this problem check and see if you installed the service pack first...if you did uninstall it, reboot and then try your catalyst control center again.


----------



## ybaribeault (Sep 11, 2007)

I also encountered the same "You are not authorized..." error when accessing my Catalyst Control Center. Following the above advice, found the .NET 2.0 installer, right clicked, hit repair, and rebooted my system. Upon rebooting, my screen flashed as it normally does when loading the CCC, and the system tray icon came up. Once booted, right clicked the desktop, selected the CCC option, and VOILA, it now loads, and no longer says I am not authorized.

I believe I ran into this issue, as I had a program that relied on me uninstalling one of Microsoft's HotFixes, and since that point, I had issues with graphics, and accessing the CCC. ATI has a great idea with the CCC, however, me thinks they need to improve the way it integrates with Windows. Almost making me want to change to NVidia.

THANKS FOR THE ADVICE, SOLVED MY ISSUE!!!

FYI... I did not uninstall any parts of .NET, simply repaired and rebooted!


----------



## Luki_be (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi guys, just arrived here and i'm having the same prob. Out of the blue i got the "you do not have permission to change the control center...." on start up.

I did a repair of the .Net framework 2.0 goin into the config panel ----> software but it didn't work.

Any other option out there? 

Be gentle guys, i'm not a pc tech lol

System: Dell Inspiron 9400
ATI Mobility Radeon X1400


----------

